# X-Ray Effect



## Kingmauri (31. Januar 2002)

Hallo zusammen

Weiss einer von euch wie ich mit Photoshop einen X-Ray (Röntgen)Effect erstellen kann? Z.B Aus einem Foto, einem Kopf oder so....

Oder muss ich mir da wieder ein Plug-In downloaden und "regristrieren"....hhkkmmm...

Danke.


----------



## Tim C. (31. Januar 2002)

sprich röntgenbilder ? kann es keinen filter zu geben, weil äußerliche konturen eines kopfes keinen bezug zu einem korrespondierendem röntgenbild hätten. also entweder röntgenbilder downloaden und einbinden oder nachmalen oder....jode das sind die zwei möglichkeiten


----------



## nanda (31. Januar 2002)

schließe mich leuchte an. 

mit ps wirst du das wohl nicht hinbekommen. vielleicht wenn du ein haufen zeit investierst. aber dann ist es wirklich besser, vorher mal im netz nach einem passenen bild zu suchen.

letztens wurde schon mal ein kopf gesucht. bei google gibts x-ray bilder wie sand am meer.


----------



## Parax (31. Januar 2002)

Es gibt ein tut, wie man gegenstände in röntgenbildern einarbeitet, das ist aber auch schon alles, das Andere wär ja ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit


----------



## SlowMoe (31. Januar 2002)

hmm..naja mit invertieren bzw. solarisation verfälschst du das bild schon mal. jetzt müsstest du evtl. von hand den Rest wegwerfen und dein z.B. Kopf noch von Hand ein wenig bearbeiten. Unschärfe, konturen, blabla. Wäre so das Einzige was mir einfallen würde

Aber einen Filter, schliese mich da an, gibt und wird es wohl so schnell nicht geben.


----------

